# AIDS Test Cairo



## SamWelbeck

I'm sure this question has come up before but has anyone recently had to take an HIV test for a working Visa? Can you share the place you had it done, the cost and any other information that might be useful? Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

SamWelbeck said:


> I'm sure this question has come up before but has anyone recently had to take an HIV test for a working Visa? Can you share the place you had it done, the cost and any other information that might be useful? Many thanks




Yes you have to have an aids test for a work visa.
Your company should pay and arrange it all for you,

Or you could marry a local as that means you are aids free and will never catch it


----------



## SamWelbeck

Hi - Thanks I have been told the same (about marrying a local - strange....) But if you have to arrange it yourself, where do you go? I know it has to be a Government Hospital as you need to get a stamp, but most Hospitals either don't do the test or they do it but can't give you a stamp.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been googling... you may find the link informative

Where To Get An HIV Test In Egypt - Autumn 2005


I am not suggesting you are gay but this link provides some useful information on aids tests


----------



## SamWelbeck

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been googling... you may find the link informative
> 
> Where To Get An HIV Test In Egypt - Autumn 2005
> 
> 
> I am not suggesting you are gay but this link provides some useful information on aids tests


LOL - I assure you I am far from gay. I just need to get a working Visa. Thanks for the link I have since found out that there is a place in Tahrir called M3mal El Markezi bi Wazart El Saha which is behind the old AUC building. I can't find the number yet but i will post it when I do.


----------



## SamWelbeck

The number is 02-27947371 for anyone else who needs it.


----------



## Horus

Here in the UK our NHS system is burdened with people from Africa who sadly have HIV they should make such tests compulsary for anyone who wants to live here


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Here in the UK our NHS system is burdened with people from Africa who sadly have HIV they should make such tests compulsary for anyone who wants to live here




It will never happen in the UK.. it would be a breach of human rights
I have a friend who is director of nursing in a top London hospital and she told me we get tourist HIV patients mainly from Africa who just come to the UK to be treated for free.
Years ago the UK eliminated T.B as anyone coming in from T.B hotspots had to be tested this was scrapped and now T.B is sadly once again a fact of life in the U.K..I caught it about 20 years ago and believe me it is a horrid illness.


----------



## SHendra

This is something that always did baffle me when it came to visa's here in Egypt. It's like saying only those who wish to work are at risk from contacting HIV! I never had to do any test at all for my residence and yes cause I married a local! (More fool me etc lol) I did have to do the test when I was pregnant though! (Just as it would of been in UK)


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> This is something that always did baffle me when it came to visa's here in Egypt. It's like saying only those who wish to work are at risk from contacting HIV! I never had to do any test at all for my residence and yes cause I married a local! (More fool me etc lol) I did have to do the test when I was pregnant though! (Just as it would of been in UK)




no no no you have it all wrong it foreigners dont contract HIV here they only bring it!!! No need for to practice safe sex here.. just go with an Egyptian


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> no no no you have it all wrong it foreigners dont contract HIV here they only bring it!!! No need for to practice safe sex here.. just go with an Egyptian


Hehe Kinda a shame we don't come with a health warning label then a bit like they place on the cig packets. Maybe then we would be able to walk without being pestered! 

On a side note though I've had friends over the years here and whenever they've had girlfriends foreign or not they've all been shy on the uptake of going to buy the ole rubber! One dude I knew ended up stocked up on Vit C and Toothpaste. Where people from our countries wouldn't think much of it nowadays and just bung them in their trolley along with their grocery shopping!


----------



## snake charmer

Hi SamWelbeck
HIV and AIDS isn't recognised in most Arabian states as a valid disease. We use aesculapian medicines or cobra antidotal as a general antiviral medicine. Egypt is leader and originator of world medicine and the most ancient Oriental Snake Medicine is made here locally by Marrakh tradition so therefore visa applicants are not required to make an AIDS test to gain employment here, and foreign people aren't required to marry to be able to work in Cairo. Over the issue of AIDS most Arabian states have not accepted the HIV thesis as bonafide. We have the most virbrant and most ancient snake charmer's occult in Egypt which uses only cobra antidote for all sicknesses. The same is true of China and India. For further information you may want to read aids-scandal(dot)com. Our national refusal to accept western sex disease is a moral Oriental stance of both Coptic and Muslim religion. All sex is perfect and holy under Allah and prostitution and homosexuality is either ignored or pardoned by Allah. We believe that the sexual dignity under God has no failure in design. So we do not believe in any sexual sickness that is more deadly than snake virotoxins. AIDS is only a European and American sickness and has not ever been recorded in Egypt and therefore not a political Oriental concern. AIDS is considered curable in Egypt. Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland

snake charmer said:


> Hi SamWelbeck
> HIV and AIDS isn't recognised in most Arabian states as a valid disease. We use aesculapian medicines or cobra antidotal as a general antiviral medicine. Egypt is leader and originator of world medicine and the most ancient Oriental Snake Medicine is made here locally by Marrakh tradition so therefore visa applicants are not required to make an AIDS test to gain employment here, and foreign people aren't required to marry to be able to work in Cairo. Over the issue of AIDS most Arabian states have not accepted the HIV thesis as bonafide. We have the most virbrant and most ancient snake charmer's occult in Egypt which uses only cobra antidote for all sicknesses. The same is true of China and India. For further information you may want to read aids-scandal(dot)com. Our national refusal to accept western sex disease is a moral Oriental stance of both Coptic and Muslim religion. All sex is perfect and holy under Allah and prostitution and homosexuality is either ignored or pardoned by Allah. We believe that the sexual dignity under God has no failure in design. So we do not believe in any sexual sickness that is more deadly than snake virotoxins. AIDS is only a European and American sickness and has not ever been recorded in Egypt and therefore not a political Oriental concern. AIDS is considered curable in Egypt. Thank you.




The sad thing is you probably believe what you have written.


----------



## MaidenScotland

One of the keys to implementing an effective HIV/AIDS program is to prevent the spread of sexually transmitted infections (STIs). High rates of STIs signal a high likelihood of HIV/AIDS transmission. Furthermore, counseling people who have STIs or HIV and explaining the risks associated with unsafe sexual practices is critical to preventing the spread of these diseases. Yet the social taboos surrounding STIs in countries such as Egypt make it difficult to hold open discussions on prevention and treatment. The result is that infected people are reluctant to seek medical care, infected partners are not treated, and doctors are shy to offer advice about treatment and prevention.
Initiative

In collaboration with the President’s Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief, USAID has embarked on a comprehensive STI prevention program in collaboration with Egypt’s health ministry. The program created national guidelines for STI management, training manuals for frontline service providers, and a chart that details common infections and nationally available treatments. The program put in place education programs about risky behaviors and prevention, voluntary counseling and testing services, and a confidential hotline. Additionally, the program established pilot clinics to offer these services.
Results

The program has increased awareness among health care providers of the importance of treating and preventing sexually transmitted infections as a means to stem HIV infection. Twenty-five doctors from Cairo and Alexandria hospitals have attended train-the-trainer courses for STI management and are now better informed about prevention and treatment options. The first pilot clinic in Cairo was inaugurated in June 2006. It provides a comfortable and clean environment for consultation and treatment. The new clinics are mitigating the negative stigma surrounding STIs and encouraging people to seek health care services, increasing their awareness of STIs and ultimately helping to fight the spread of HIV/AIDS.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The last time Mustafa Abdel Rahman, an Egyptian living with HIV, visited a hospital in Cairo, he was treated so shoddily by the medical personnel that eight years on he refuses to go back.

During the three months Abdel Rahman spent in hospital in 2003, the doctor never came into his room; he sent a nurse in once a day to give him his medication. Throughout his stay his room was never cleaned, forcing him to clean it himself, and when his temperature rose dramatically one night and he went to a doctor's office for help, he was thrown out and ordered never to leave his room.

"I saw for myself how people like me are detested, held in contempt, and given the severest psychological pain," Abdel Rahman, a lawyer, said. "Our medical workers do not just understand that people living with HIV and AIDS are human beings too."

According to a 2011 report on HIV-related stigma in Egypt, the healthcare sector was consistently identified by people living with HIV as a major source of stigma and discrimination. A study quoted in the report found that denial of care, breach of confidentiality, non-consensual testing, poor quality of care, gossip and blame were all frequent features of Egypt's healthcare setting. Many of the 11,000 Egyptians living with HIV would rather suffer minor health problems than attempt to obtain health care.

"HIV/AIDS related stigma and discrimination are the most serious challenges to putting the lid on infections in this country," said Ahmed Awadallah, the manager of the youth reproductive and sexual health programme at local NGO the Family Planning and Development Association. "This trend must change because it has its own adverse effects."

Amany Masoud, deputy director of the Right to Health Programme at local NGO the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights, told IRIN/PlusNews she knew of a pregnant HIV-positive woman who was denied permission to give birth in many of the country's main hospitals before eventually being offered a room specially for HIV-positive people at a hospital in Cairo.

MSM

Awadallah noted that discrimination was particularly bad for men who have sex with men (MSM).

"Egyptians in general tend to perceive HIV as a punishment from God and the personal responsibility of the infected party," he said. "Most people, including the medical staff themselves, look down on the patients because they see them as having pursued unorthodox or abnormal lifestyles, or as being homosexuals."

According to the Ministry of Health, 49.5 percent of HIV infections in Egypt are through heterosexual transmission, while homosexual transmission accounts for 22 percent of infections.

"Homosexual patients are in for the worst treatment inside the hospitals," said Abdel Rahman. "They suffer most of the scorn in fact."

A systematic review of data on MSM in the Middle East and North Africa (published in August 2011) found that HIV epidemics appeared to be emerging among MSM in at least a few countries in the region and could already be in a concentrated state among several MSM groups. Unless issues around stigma and discrimination are addressed, experts say the epidemics will continue to grow.

"Prevention of male-to-male HIV transmission must be set as a top priority for HIV/AIDS strategies in MENA [Middle East and North Africa], and obstacles must be addressed for the provision of comprehensive sexual health care for MSM," the authors recommended.

Risky

As a result of the high levels of discrimination, many HIV-positive people do not tell healthcare workers they are infected with the virus, something that officials say is risky. Abdel Rahman gets his life-prolonging antiretroviral drugs from the Health Ministry every three months, but when he feels very ill, he goes to private clinics but does not disclose his status.

"When I catch severe flu, for example, I go to a private clinic, but I never mention AIDS," he said. "I am sure that if I mention it, I will be kicked out of the clinic."

"You cannot imagine how dangerous this is. In the absence of standard infection prevention measures in our hospitals, this can be really catastrophic," said Masoud.

The stigma report found that physicians and nurses were often reluctant to provide people living with HIV health services due to their lack of knowledge about infection prevention; doubts as to the effectiveness of prevention measures; moral stigma against “illegitimate sex”; fears of being stigmatized by the community; misconceptions about care and treatment of people living with HIV/AIDS; and the generally negative connotations associated with HIV/AIDS.

The authors recommended, among other things, improved infection control programmes and training on medical ethics with the aim of establishing effective anti-stigma policies, as well as education for health workers on health services for HIV-positive patients.

"The problem is that most doctors are not aware of infection prevention measures," said Zeen Al Abdeen Al Taher, an HIV/AIDS expert and the former director of the state-run National AIDS Programme (NAP).

Al Taher says in 2007, NAP created the first network of medical specialists with experience in dealing with HIV patients, including homosexual cases. It also specified units in the nation's hospitals for the treatment of HIV patients.

"We also gave training to medical students on how to deal with HIV patients," he said. "But ... doctors are part of society and the culture of this society needs to change."

Abdel Rahman and several hundred HIV-positive people have founded a group, the Friends of Life Society, which aims to make people living with HIV more aware of their right to health care; they meet on a regular basis and give each other ideas on how to counter stigma, share experiences, and give each other tips on how to get their medical rights.

"As a patient, I have a right to healthcare," Abdel Rahman said. "The doctor treating me does not have the right to ask me where I got the infection from."


----------



## MaidenScotland

snake charmer said:


> Hi SamWelbeck
> HIV and AIDS isn't recognised in most Arabian states as a valid disease. We use aesculapian medicines or cobra antidotal as a general antiviral medicine. Egypt is leader and originator of world medicine and the most ancient Oriental Snake Medicine is made here locally by Marrakh tradition so therefore visa applicants are not required to make an AIDS test to gain employment here, and foreign people aren't required to marry to be able to work in Cairo. Over the issue of AIDS most Arabian states have not accepted the HIV thesis as bonafide. We have the most virbrant and most ancient snake charmer's occult in Egypt which uses only cobra antidote for all sicknesses. The same is true of China and India. For further information you may want to read aids-scandal(dot)com. Our national refusal to accept western sex disease is a moral Oriental stance of both Coptic and Muslim religion. All sex is perfect and holy under Allah and prostitution and homosexuality is either ignored or pardoned by Allah. We believe that the sexual dignity under God has no failure in design. So we do not believe in any sexual sickness that is more deadly than snake virotoxins. AIDS is only a European and American sickness and has not ever been recorded in Egypt and therefore not a political Oriental concern. AIDS is considered curable in Egypt. Thank you.




You can cure Aids yet it doesn't exist here?


----------



## Whitedesert

What is strange is that I had to repeat the test annually because I had been outside Egypt for periods of time. Anyway, that happened for the last 5 odd years, but for the last two years the guy in the company dealing with and arranging my work permit did not ask me to do it. Maybe I am now considered as Egyptionised, so I cannot get it anymore?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> What is strange is that I had to repeat the test annually because I had been outside Egypt for periods of time. Anyway, that happened for the last 5 odd years, but for the last two years the guy in the company dealing with and arranging my work permit did not ask me to do it. Maybe I am now considered as Egyptionised, so I cannot get it anymore?





Lol... 

It is quite frightening that there are people still think like snakecharmer 
I was listening to a local radio station and the subject was a drop in clinic and hot line answering questions on HIV. One girl phoned in and asked if she needed a test as water from the air-conditioning unit had dropped on her head and she was sure the guy in that house was gay.

I know nurses plus a doctor who worked at the HIV/Drug/alchohol dependent hospital in Saudi Arabia but of course it went under another title,


----------



## Whitedesert

snake charmer said:


> Hi SamWelbeck
> HIV and AIDS isn't recognised in most Arabian states as a valid disease. We use aesculapian medicines or cobra antidotal as a general antiviral medicine. Egypt is leader and originator of world medicine and the most ancient Oriental Snake Medicine is made here locally by Marrakh tradition so therefore visa applicants are not required to make an AIDS test to gain employment here, and foreign people aren't required to marry to be able to work in Cairo. Over the issue of AIDS most Arabian states have not accepted the HIV thesis as bonafide. We have the most virbrant and most ancient snake charmer's occult in Egypt which uses only cobra antidote for all sicknesses. The same is true of China and India. For further information you may want to read aids-scandal(dot)com. Our national refusal to accept western sex disease is a moral Oriental stance of both Coptic and Muslim religion. All sex is perfect and holy under Allah and prostitution and homosexuality is either ignored or pardoned by Allah. We believe that the sexual dignity under God has no failure in design. So we do not believe in any sexual sickness that is more deadly than snake virotoxins. AIDS is only a European and American sickness and has not ever been recorded in Egypt and therefore not a political Oriental concern. AIDS is considered curable in Egypt. Thank you.


 I think you took too much of those virotoxins by mistake...ROTFLOL!!


----------



## Milouk84

snake charmer said:


> Hi SamWelbeck
> HIV and AIDS isn't recognised in most Arabian states as a valid disease. We use aesculapian medicines or cobra antidotal as a general antiviral medicine. Egypt is leader and originator of world medicine and the most ancient Oriental Snake Medicine is made here locally by Marrakh tradition so therefore visa applicants are not required to make an AIDS test to gain employment here, and foreign people aren't required to marry to be able to work in Cairo. Over the issue of AIDS most Arabian states have not accepted the HIV thesis as bonafide. We have the most virbrant and most ancient snake charmer's occult in Egypt which uses only cobra antidote for all sicknesses. The same is true of China and India. For further information you may want to read aids-scandal(dot)com. Our national refusal to accept western sex disease is a moral Oriental stance of both Coptic and Muslim religion. All sex is perfect and holy under Allah and prostitution and homosexuality is either ignored or pardoned by Allah. We believe that the sexual dignity under God has no failure in design. So we do not believe in any sexual sickness that is more deadly than snake virotoxins. AIDS is only a European and American sickness and has not ever been recorded in Egypt and therefore not a political Oriental concern. AIDS is considered curable in Egypt. Thank you.


You know what, Africa is not suffering from HIV, babies are born free of the disease. We are the best "insha allah". HIV is only a European or American disease, it doesn't affect the "Egyptian species". Egypt is Perfect, there are no Arabs who visit in the summer only for prostitution. How can we get HIV? only Europeans would be the reason why there is HIV in Egypt. You just didn't know THAT IT EXISTS IN EGYPT.


----------



## Whitedesert

Milouk84 said:


> You know what, Africa is not suffering from HIV, babies are born free of the disease. We are the best "insha allah". HIV is only a European or American disease, it doesn't affect the "Egyptian species". Egypt is Perfect, there are no Arabs who visit in the summer only for prostitution. How can we get HIV? only Europeans would be the reason why there is HIV in Egypt. You just didn't know THAT IT EXISTS IN EGYPT.


 yup, that about sums it up. Mind you, our state president in South Africa reckons that it is not a problem, you just take a shower. Not too sure if it is the water, or maybe the Dettol soap?


----------



## sissi26

SamWelbeck said:


> The number is 02-27947371 for anyone else who needs it.


Hi, 
Thank you for posting the number, I just arrived to Egypt and need to do this test. 
Could you please tell me if you did it at this hospital and how about the hygiene status of the place? Do they use new syringe for each person? i'm really worried about that  


Thank you


----------

